# Fixed Foto Friday



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Feel free to add to this new feature. 

There are only two rules

1. No nudity
2. It must be a fixed/ss related picture

Other than the above rules, anything goes.......


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

One more


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*Just back from the vet*

last Wed...


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*A lil' Waterford love for u-all!*

nmndm


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Ouch, LOL!

Poor puppy.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

racerx said:


> last Wed...


LMAO....you made my day


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

MB1 said:


> nmndm


I love that Crank! It would look soooo nice on my fixed gear.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I'll let the viewers determine the gender of this rider:blush2:


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

"I'd hit it."


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Me thinks she'd hit back....


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> I'll let the viewers determine the gender of this rider:blush2:


Didn't she get busted big time for steeroids?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Yep..I think she was banned for life


----------



## dburns (Apr 10, 2006)

My MasiFix.


----------



## dburns (Apr 10, 2006)

World Master's champion Gord Singleton and the Forest City Velodrome VeloKids at the end of a handicap race. And NO Gord didn't win! Heck he didn't even get on the podium. He did improve his backpedaling skills in that race though :thumbsup:


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> One more


That's what I'm talking about, Dave! Although what I'm talking about tends to be more to the left in this instance.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Hey how about "My friday morning commute". 

Saw this thread before leaving this morning, grabbed my Canon Elph and off I went on my ride to work....

Nothing special, just joy and happiness throughout the land, at least while riding.

Check out that custom "vertical blind mudflap".

Button is for all the "5pm cubicle-exploders" who seen to dislik being passed by a fixie-riding backpack.

I don't think that guy is waving at all, he is really tipping his hat to my custom mudflap.

I couldn't hold it, got most of the concrete wet.


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

I didn't take it, but she looks better than Dave's post. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

and one more from the web for the hay of it...


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Happy Friday


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

*riding at Alpenrose....*

this track is open to the public and I've even had it to myself for awhile on the two times I visited, definitely worth checking out if you are in the Portland, OR area


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

*Blatant internet picture theft*

NJS goodness









Woman on a fixie









On the rail


----------



## TUT2222 (Jul 22, 2002)

*A little late................*

My celeste in its celeste room.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

here ya go


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I posted this last night at another forum. It's a very short video clip of my fixed ride around the Rose Bowl in Pasadena yesterday. Picture and sound quality is crappy.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

what's the guy yelling about 1/2 way through?


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

FatTireFred said:


> what's the guy yelling about 1/2 way through?


"right side!......rider up!. right side!..." (referring to me)


----------



## dburns (Apr 10, 2006)

What's with all those guys freewheelin'? Wheren't they out there trying to get more fit?


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

How about a quad fixed gear. Check out the chain ring at the back of the bike.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

OK....friday again....finished work around 2:10 and changed ....55 degrees and I only had time for a few miles. I hammered out 16.5 as fast as I could and parked it on the deck so I could change....came back out to a flat tire (front)..so glad it was on the deck, not the road...
Grabbed the camera , the tube out of the tire was so wierd, can't figure out what I did but I assume it was my fault.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Touch0Gray said:


> OK....friday again....finished work around 2:10 and changed ....55 degrees and I only had time for a few miles. I hammered out 16.5 as fast as I could and parked it on the deck so I could change....came back out to a flat tire (front)..so glad it was on the deck, not the road...
> Grabbed the camera the camera, the tube out of the tire was so wierd, can't figure out what I did but I assume it was my fault.


that is weird...you got me what happened...


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

my contribution...


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Dave Hickey said:


> that is weird...you got me what happened...



the "bite mark" on the left has a crease in the center that leaks too.... VERY strange looking. I had trouble with the tire the last time it flatted, I couldn't get the beads to catch in the rim. I finally got it, I may have pinched the tube but it would have had to be in 4 places, (2 pairs, directly opposite each other)

I have screwed up plenty of tube changes over the years but have never seen anything like that before.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*My commuter/track bike*

It's a supersonic Panasonic!


----------



## sheriff1 (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice video. I kind of feel sorry for the guy in the white jersey that rolls into the picture about 55 seconds into it. He's in the aerto bars and looking like he's about to get dropped. At least he's not up front and in the middle of the pack on aero bars. It could always be worse.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

*Enjoy......*

Enjoy.........


----------



## dburns (Apr 10, 2006)

I don't know anything about this pic. Enjoy!


----------



## dburns (Apr 10, 2006)

My track bike.


----------



## dburns (Apr 10, 2006)

You_ did_ say - 



Dave Hickey said:


> There are only two rules -
> 1. No nudity
> 2. It must be a fixed/ss related picture
> Other than the above rules, anything goes.......


----------



## tj90 (Jun 5, 2002)

cool vid - hes yelling "right turn up ahead - right turn" I think


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Dave, your posts keep getting better and better.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)




----------



## dburns (Apr 10, 2006)

Am I seeing things but isn't that a seatpost sticking out between his legs? Ohh too funny!


----------



## warmseth (May 11, 2006)

cute girl on fixie


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Nothing like bombing around on a fixie in high heels and a khaki skirt.

That's a great website.


----------



## warmseth (May 11, 2006)

how 'bout a french maid's outfit and heels? 

http://www.fyxomatosis.com/gallery.php?gal=4#2

actually i found that it's just some dude with a fixie who takes pictures of attractive girls on his bike. 

here's his gallery. tons of attractive ladies


http://www.fyxomatosis.com/gallery.php?gal=4


----------



## warmseth (May 11, 2006)

delete


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

dburns said:


> I don't know anything about this pic. Enjoy!


How emo does this guy look? I mean seriously. He'd fit right in nowadays.


----------



## warmseth (May 11, 2006)

feel free to delete this if it doesn't go along with the original spirit of this post. i just thought they were lovely.


----------



## warmseth (May 11, 2006)




----------



## warmseth (May 11, 2006)




----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

How are you saving the pics? I've tried to save them before and IE won't let me..


----------



## warmseth (May 11, 2006)

i went to his old picture hosting site...stumbled on it from that first pic of the girlin the kahki skirt that i found on a google search. then i loppped off the last of the info (the part that refers to the khaki skirt girl) and it took me to the index (link below). then i viewed page source info and cut and pasted the direct links from all those other pics onto the end of the link below. ...so yeah the short answer is he used to use a different hosting gallery that wasn't as protected. 

http://www.fyxomatosis.com/public_html/emAlbum/albums/Ciao!/


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

excellent...thanks


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

A bit late posting my Friday pic - we were in Seattle for a few weeks. Here's a few from down by the market...the first flowers for sale near Pikes Street Market, the 2nd is a Seattle "landmark", and the 3rd is my son looking at the Seattle "landmark", and the required fixie.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

that may have been the best post ever....


----------



## dburns (Apr 10, 2006)

I'll sneak this in before the end of the day. Here's my new braking system on my Masi fix. At my age (almost 60) I don't feel the need to show the world how fast (or slow) my legs will go while going downhill. So to keep things within reasonable limits and not be a back pedalin' all the time, I fixed up a rear cyclo-cross lever.

Today was its first shakedown cruise and it passed with flyin' colors. I like it. It's staying.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

dburns said:


> I'll sneak this in before the end of the day. Here's my new braking system on my Masi fix. At my age (almost 60) I don't feel the need to show the world how fast (or slow) my legs will go while going downhill. So to keep things within reasonable limits and not be a back pedalin' all the time, I fixed up a rear cyclo-cross lever.
> 
> Today was its first shakedown cruise and it passed with flyin' colors. I like it. It's staying.


What levers are those? They look very nice


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Dave Hickey said:


> What levers are those? They look very nice


 Look like Tektro to me.....just like the ones I gored myself on this afternoon, I was leaning forward/bending over to check my daughter's seat placement (fore/aft) and caught mysef in the mouth on my hood.....just a little blood....nothing serious... My daughter said..."just a flesh wound"....and took off.....


----------



## dburns (Apr 10, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> What levers are those? They look very nice


The regular levers are DiaCompe and the CX lever is Tektro RX 3.0 Carbon.


----------



## warmseth (May 11, 2006)

you're running the cross lever on your rear brake? why not the front?


----------



## dburns (Apr 10, 2006)

warmseth said:


> you're running the cross lever on your rear brake? why not the front?


It's my "drag" brake for downhills so my legs are not going like bees' wings. I think it's better to hold the speed in check dragging a rear brake than a front.


----------



## dburns (Apr 10, 2006)

I like this pic with its different perspective from the Amsterdam 6-day.


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

Just picked up this IRO to be my "foul weather" bike.


----------

